# Indonesian Master Student in the UK Looking for a Job in Germany



## katherinekkeegan (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I am from Indonesia, currently studying one year Master of Accounting in the UK and the programme is accredited by ACCA which is recognized globally. I have one year of experience as an auditor in the Big 4 in Indonesia and I am a CFAB Holders by ICAEW, hopefully soon become a BFP. I am currently planning to get a qualified professional visa to work and therefore live in Germany upon my graduation next year in September 2023.

I have done my research regarding the working visa and residence permit through these links:

Work visa for qualified professionals Work visa for qualified professionals

Residence permit https://uk.diplo.de/uk-en/02/visa/-/2449346

As I have read through the pages, I understand that I need to get a job offer from the Company in Germany before applying for the working visa, and then apply for the residence permit. May I confirm whether this is correct?

Furthermore, they do not mention anything regarding the language certificate, however I am still currently studying for German Language Test A1 for beginners. May I confirm whether the language certificate will be needed prior to my stay in Germany as a worker?

In addition, I would be interested in doing any work in English language which is related to accounting either in the Big 4 consulting firm, Multinational Companies, or any Germany Companies in any cities in Germany, but preferably in Frankfurt. If you have any information or experience regarding this, I would be happy to know.

I will really appreciate for any help or information. Thank you in advance!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Why Germany? 

Most accounting jobs (especially entry level) require German and Germany produces more than enough business grads. Although you can obtain a visa to look for a job for 6 months, it is highly unlikely that you'll find an employer willing to offer you a job that will qualify for a work permit.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

katherinekkeegan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am from Indonesia, currently studying one year Master of Accounting in the UK and the programme is accredited by ACCA which is recognized globally. I have one year of experience as an auditor in the Big 4 in Indonesia and I am a CFAB Holders by ICAEW, hopefully soon become a BFP. I am currently planning to get a qualified professional visa to work and therefore live in Germany upon my graduation next year in September 2023.
> 
> ...


ACCA is almost irrelevant in Germany. You might be lucky with a multinational company but most also expect you to be knowledgeable about German laws.

I´d be surprised if any company would go to teh trouble of sponsoring a TCN for such a job, at least historically (say, pre-Covid, haven´t heard much since then), there were enough ACCA-qualified people who didn´t need sponsoring for a work permit, like trailing spouses, spouses of German nationals/residents, dual nationals, etc.

Have you actually applied for jobs and if so, what kind of reaction did you receive so far?

As Sunshine said, why Germany?


----------

